# unique ID am Client



## PollerJava (12. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

ich brauche am Client (bzw. an mehreren Clients) eine Unique ID, die ich dann am Client vergebe. Mir ist klar, dass ich am Server (vielleicht in einem Servlet) einen Couter laufen lasse und die Clients sollen sich da die UID holen. Die Frage wäre, wo ich die Counter- Zahl abspeichere? Der Server kann ja auch heruntergefahren werden und beim nächsten hochfahren soll er ja da weiterzählen wo er beim letzten mal aufgehört hat. Datenbank hab ich leider keine. 
Wo bzw. wie würdet ihr das machen?

lg


----------



## XHelp (12. Aug 2010)

Willst du es als fortlaufende Nummer haben?
Du könntest entweder

```
UUID clientID = UUID.randomUUID();
```
benutzen, oder Zufallszahl+Datum+Zeit durch ein HashVerfahren (MD5) laufen lassen.


----------



## PollerJava (13. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

also ich hab eher gemeint, wo ich die Unique ID abspeichern soll, ich arbeite mit JBoss und ohne Datenbank, 
Gibt es da einen Möglichkeit von JBoss o.ä?


----------



## FArt (13. Aug 2010)

Wie jetzt?
Nimm wie vorgeschlagen eine UUID. Wenn der Client sie speichern soll, dann in einer Propertiesdatei. Wenn der Server sie speichern soll, dann nimm die DefaultDS auf dem Server, eine HSQL-DB.
Du brauchst keinen Zähler.


----------

